# She's Hooked!



## drhunt20 (Mar 11, 2013)

This is my girlfriend shooting my M&P45c.  She loves it and all she wants to do is shoot now!


----------



## Hoss (Mar 12, 2013)

So now you've gotta get another one huh? 

Looks like you've found a new activity to share in.

Hoss


----------



## drhunt20 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yep now I need another gun!  You are seeing how I'm working it now!


----------



## Bam Bam (Mar 12, 2013)

Get her all trained up and then one day you might make her mad, you might regret this!!! Just Kidding!!! Gotcha a good one!!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Mar 17, 2013)

That is awesome!! She is a keeper!! Just dont tick her off...hahaha.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 18, 2013)

Cool photo with the slide back and the empty shell ejecting from the port.


----------

